

Breasts lead to arrest of Anonymous hacker - gregpurtell
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57414153-71/breasts-lead-to-arrest-of-anonymous-hacker/

======
anigbrowl
Link is broken; story at
[http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57414153-71/breasts-
lead-t...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57414153-71/breasts-lead-to-
arrest-of-anonymous-hacker/)

